
A Modest Proposal: Break the Art Fair - prismatic
http://www.vulture.com/2018/05/jerry-saltz-break-the-art-fair.html
======
bluetonium
Weird how the revolutionary ideas being thrown about here don't extend to just
switching to digital art, instead starting and stopping at a moral obligation
to give their gallery below market advertising space. Just because it has been
less financially successful? Okay...

------
spodek
Prices are generally determined by what the market will bear. The high-end art
market is bearing those prices.

At the same time as those fairs and nearly the same place are sometimes dozens
of satellite fairs with lower prices. Impressionism came to light from such
fairs a century and a half ago, so they've met the demand curve for a long
time.

High-end fairs have no monopoly. There is a range of options from high-end to
low-end. Seems to me the market is doing fine and has been for centuries. If
you complain that you can't afford the high-end art, you can go to museums or
make your own for nearly free.

~~~
Normal_gaussian
It sounded like you had a reasonable point until the end:

"If you complain you can't afford the high-end art, you can go to museums or
make your own for nearly free".

* Ownership and viewing in a museum are completely different things

* Making your own costs many years, much luck, and all the money to exist in that time, at the expense of doing other things.

------
Normal_gaussian
On mobile (Chrome, Android 5) and I can't view the cookie policy because it
comes up with another full screen cookie modal.

------
i_am_nomad
The first paragraph is a needlessly vituperative anti-American rant, calling
into question the rest of the article.

------
anm89
Art fairs aren't broken. Art is broken. The whole complaint of this article is
that non artists can't properly profit off of it.

The whole art world has become a pissing match to buy the couple of big names
that will impress their friends where as if you just wanted to buy stuff you
liked you could walk outside somewhere like art basel and find plenty of
interesting work that anyone could afford.

